# How Should New Boots Fit in the Toes



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm about to buy new boots, but I keep getting conflicting advice on how boots should fit in terms of length. Here is the different advice I have been given - which one is correct:

1) Standing up straight (boots laced up) toes should graze the end of the boot and flexing forward forward your toes should not touch at all.
2) Standing up straight (boots laced up) toes should be packed into the end of the boot (but not curled) and flexing forward forward your toes should graze the front of the boot).

I know boots will pack out, but I'm guessing newer shrink tech boots will pack out less than older boots. How do you guys buy your boots in terms of fit in the toes.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i go for your option #2 because i work them in to pack out to perfect. but a proper fitting boot should be comfortable when you first try them on. dont count on the pack out to make them comfy.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

I always go with your second option. After you've been riding all day and everyone's boots are getting soupy, your boots are just in the sweet spot. It's all preference, but I usually suggest my friends buy their boots small. After a few days of packing in, all of them are thankful they did.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok, so buy new with the fit of the second option and they should pack out to option 1? Any issues with cold feet before your boots pack out since you can't really wiggle your toes.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

hothands footwarmers :dunno::laugh:


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely go for option 2. You want your boot as tight as it can comfortably be because no matter the technology, it will still pack out.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I definitely bought my boots too big last time so I want to make sure I get the proper fit this time around.


----------



## luchadorjose (Mar 31, 2011)

sdbadd said:


> Thanks for the advice. I definitely bought my boots too big last time so I want to make sure I get the proper fit this time around.


On that note, what do you do if your boots are too big and you don't want to buy new boots after a season of riding?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Sadly there isn't much you CAN do. Packing super feet and using thicker socks are the two things that come to mind to take up a bit more space.


----------

